# Hosting Enquiry



## appu (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

i have a nseries theme website *nseries-themes.com/ which till a month ago i was using with joomla plateform but i wasnt happy coz the seo aspect in joomla is very poor and so i shifted to wordpress on 26.
since then i have achieved lot of growth and just in the first month of using wordpress i have breached 500 visitors mark without any publicity. and going towards 700.

Now the problem araised due to the sudden surge in the traffic and my hosting plan wasnt sufficent for that.i have twice changed the plan in a week and now my plan provide 1gb storage and 10 gb bandwidth and thats too goona get over within a day or two.

since the next plan they offer provide offers 5 GB Space and 50 GB Bandwidth it cost 2699 which i feel is costly  for me.
hence i wann opt for other service.

*i have considered ewebguru silver plan.
i wann know whether thats good enough and if you could also provide wit the alternative options.*

Also could help me in reducing my bandwidth.

thanks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

Head over to DreamHost.com if you want unlimited hosting (limited time period) and bandwidth.


----------



## appu (Jan 25, 2009)

but the cost factor that too matters.

dream hosting is at $119.40 ($9.95/month) that is tad costly as it works out to 5890rs.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 25, 2009)

It would be better to use your existing bandwidth by

1. Compressing the images, and/or use a third party host like imageshack.us
2. If you provide any download use a service like mediafire.com

That is how I manage my bandwidth.


----------



## appu (Jan 25, 2009)

i have done that too.....
shifted most of the files to divshare and images to webshot

yet its that traffic that taking the bandwidth as its a theme site and the page view time is around high too.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2009)

Login in cpanel and see which files are consuming most bandwidth. If those are download files, save them on *skydrive.live.com/


----------



## appu (Jan 26, 2009)

the download files have taken only 700mb till now but its the javascript file and the html file thats taking the bulk of the bandwidth


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 26, 2009)

I doubt if 500 or 700 or even 1000 users will eat all your 10 gb monthly data transfer.

And if you need custom made plans, you can head to www.whost.in I have purchased an custom plan from him.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

You are hosting too many images ? Why not host it Free Photo Sharing websites like Photobucket.com ?



victor_rambo said:


> I doubt if 500 or 700 or even 1000 users will eat all your 10 gb monthly data transfer.



It can very easily, Look at the a Single Page = 700KB Load

*Website information*

Total loading time:10.7 seconds
Total objects:76 (699 KB)
External objects:8 (348.9 KB)
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_html.gif (X)HTML:1 (89.8KB)
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_rss.gif RSS/XML:0
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_css.gif CSS:5 (34.7KB)
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_script.gif Scripts:11 (286.3KB)
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_img.gif Images:59 (288.1KB)
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_plugin.gif Plugins:0
*tools.pingdom.com/fpt/_img/icon_other.gif Other:0


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 26, 2009)

^thank god I did not visit his website . These days, I have blocked images and cached so many scripts that my average page size is between 10 to 30 KB.[Need to stick to limit of 1 GB per month] 
UPDATE: I just checked, it loaded only 19 KB with my settings(no images loaded)

@ Appu, perhaps you need to hire a wordpress theme designer to tweak your theme. You are using some theme without customizing it. This tweaking alone could save you lots of bandwidth.

The problem I see is all your images are "forced" on your users. You are showing 5 full posts on every page. Instead see how www.AskVG.com has done it. Only the post titles are shown. Interested users may explore further by clicking on the links.


----------



## appu (Jan 27, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Hi
> 
> You are hosting too many images ? Why not host it Free Photo Sharing websites like Photobucket.com ?
> 
> ...



actually the images are hosted in other site[webshot] i think its the template thats causing more bandwidth prob.....
i still a newbie in wp and dont have any idea about tweaking any setting.



victor_rambo said:


> ^thank god I did not visit his website . These days, I have blocked images and cached so many scripts that my average page size is between 10 to 30 KB.[Need to stick to limit of 1 GB per month]
> UPDATE: I just checked, it loaded only 19 KB with my settings(no images loaded)
> 
> @ Appu, perhaps you need to hire a wordpress theme designer to tweak your theme. You are using some theme without customizing it. This tweaking alone could save you lots of bandwidth.
> ...




Since i have a themes site i have to show screenshot of the image.[the images are stored in a different host, webshot]
also i havent given much mind on the site design coz i just mentioned that i just started wordpress some time back and dont know anything about it.
i am just experimenting and trying out things.

it would be really great if someone could help me in this regard.
i have decided on a new theme but dont know how to tweak it so if anyone could help i could pay him.
i cant afford a wordpress theme designer so.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you sure you are facing bandwidth problem with 500-700 visitors per day.... when you have hosted all images and download files on some other server???

Or, your site is using more server resources than allowed???


you don't need any wordpress theme designer to tweak theme. Just Google to find few light wordpress theme. 

Avoid too many wordpress plugins.
Use wordpress Cache plugin.


----------



## appu (Jan 28, 2009)

_i have shifted almost all the files form my host......

changed to a lighter theme

and stopped using resource hogging plugin._

Today the bandwidth crossed the limit and the host have stopped the site.
that is witout informing me when i had prior to opening this thread mailed to them to ask them for the future options regarding my a/c and i havent recieved any thing till now from them more than 3 days over

I have now decided to shift from the host itself which i thought was good.[its owned by a forum member].

i am looking for a plan with unlimited or atleast 100gb bandwidth and have considered ewebguru's silver plan which cost around 1295.

Any recommendations???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats bad...........  
Can you share the host you are using, this can be useful for other forum members. 

I hope you have backup of your entire site, so that you can restore your site.... if you were on cpanel and shifting to cPanel, the new host can transfer your site for free.

Just a suggestion, If you are very serious about your website, choose a good host, don't look for cheap host. Read terms and services of host before buying any hosting package.


----------



## appu (Jan 29, 2009)

actually this is my dream project and wanted to build many sites based around this one only. I wann have my own earned money i started blogging.....

the hosting was provided by *cyrus's Outpower Hosting* which i was happy till i shifted to wordpress and got serious about my site.

This month itself i have shifted my plan twice and still i did not have enough bandwidth.
I could'nt control and optimise much coz i had no experience of wp at all. and i never expected my site to get *so much traffic* and also get to *top 5 postion in google search*  for my main keyword. I really was too happy with this result and didnt realise about the bandwidth aspect.

By the time i got to learn about the bandwidth saving techinques the site was closed down.....

anyways i really thinking of opting for *ewebguru's silver plan* and thats good for my need.

*Hows the service of ewebguru and any recommendations of similar plan.
I mainly need bandwidth and my budget is around 1500/annum.*
The main drawback of ewebguru is that it allows hosting only one domain.....

*Plz help me*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 29, 2009)

I seriously doubt that your site consumed 10 GB bandwidth with just 500 visitors... and you have also hosted all images and download files on other server.

I have a wallpaper site, and I have hosted all images on my server only...... I am getting around 250- 300 page view daily.. and my site is just using around 2 GB bandwidth.
*www.9wallpapers.com/


I don't know how many hosting companies afford to provide 100 GB bandwidth/ per month for just Rs. 1300/ per year.

Because, general price of 1000 GB bandwidth per month is around (100$) Rs. 4500/-per month of all popular datacenters... 

Means Rs. 450/- per month for 100 GB bandwidth........or Rs. 5400/- per year. So, hosting companies itself pay Rs. 5400/- per year for 100 GB bandwidth.


----------



## appu (Jan 29, 2009)

this is the screenshot of  my site stat from google analytic.....

*i39.tinypic.com/b6t2dx.png


But ewebguru is providing 100gb bandwidth for 1295rs only....the only drawback i found was that only one domain can be hosted in it.....


----------



## ahref (Jan 29, 2009)

> Because, general price of 1000 GB bandwidth per month is around (100$) Rs. 4500/-per month of all popular datacenters...



Which DC you are using Ravi, you can get full server for $100 per month with 2000gb bandwidth.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 29, 2009)

ahref said:


> Which DC you are using Ravi, you can get full server for $100 per month with 2000gb bandwidth.


and those cheap type service results situation like here.


----------



## ahref (Jan 30, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> and those cheap type service results situation like here.



I am talking about server not service. How you use that server is different thing.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 30, 2009)

which server or hosting provider is best.........??
which one r u using.......??
Share it with us......it'll be helpful for all........!!!
best means value for money.........!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 30, 2009)

ahref said:


> I am talking about server not service. How you use that server is different thing.


By service I mean everything including server hardware, network, datacenter etc.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)

appu said:


> but the cost factor that too matters.
> 
> dream hosting is at $119.40 ($9.95/month) that is tad costly as it works out to 5890rs.



*Try this:* *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dreamhost+promo+code&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=dreamhost+pro 

Or Else

Go for eWebGuru


----------



## jrkraj (Jan 30, 2009)

chk this excellent website *www.freewebspace.net/forums/

for more help.


----------



## appu (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks mrintech but dreamhost doesnt has paypal option....
thinking of opting ewebguru's service

@ahref

can u tell whether u can help me transfer my files from my earlier host to yours....the present host has cpanel 11


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)

appu said:


> Thanks mrintech but dreamhost doesnt has paypal option....
> thinking of opting ewebguru's service
> 
> @ahref
> ...


*www.ewebguru.com/contactus.php


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 30, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *www.ewebguru.com/contactus.php


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## ahref (Jan 31, 2009)

> can u tell whether u can help me transfer my files from my earlier host to yours....the present host has cpanel 11



Give me cpanel login, rest I will do. I do not frequently monitor this forum. Contact us using this link  for any pre sales related query.


----------



## appu (Jan 31, 2009)

done payment send to ewebguru......hoping to start the site soon now....

thanks everyone for helping me here...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 31, 2009)

update nameserver address to minimize downtime. You still have old nameserver address.
   Name Server: DNS1.OUTPOWERHOSTING.COM
   Name Server: DNS2.OUTPOWERHOSTING.COM


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 31, 2009)

Also, in your internet connection, change the DNS servers to that of www.opendns.com

With that, you wont have to wait much for the DNS propagation to be complete at your end. It could takes just some minutes!


----------



## appu (Feb 1, 2009)

@ravi_9793
I havent transfered coz i was transferring the domain from yahoo and so its in the process of transferring.....

@victor_rambo

thnks wil do that.....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

you are lucky, have received so much traffic. at this rate, i see you moving to VPS very soon

I am still struggling to get a constant traffic on my blog


----------



## appu (Feb 13, 2009)

Traffic comes from content and i had content from my old blog so i got good traffic quick enough but the prob is to manage the site and thats a prob....

Can anyone help me in this regard check this thread plz


----------



## bobbyrockets11 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am using hostgator *www.standoutcostumes.com/img/t/F.gif


----------

